# June photo competition: Together/Apart.



## scifisam (Jun 8, 2012)

Together/Apart - probably street photography, portraits, even architecture could work.​*Entries:*
* It is encouraged, but not essential, that people enter new photos
* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
* Last entry at midnight 30 June 2012
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself
* If you edit the picture then it'd be nice if you tell us what you did
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them​
*Voting:*
* 1st June 2012 to midnight on 3rd July.
* Anyone can vote. You don't have to have entered
* Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites
* 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point
* The entry with the most points wins, and chooses the next theme.​Have at it!​


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 8, 2012)

great theme!


----------



## hiccup (Jun 8, 2012)

Oooh I haven't entered this for aaages. Think I'll have a go this month though


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 8, 2012)

1. Demolition


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## clicker (Jun 13, 2012)

1. Father and Son....Dweezil Zappa 'duetting' with his deceased father Frank at the barbican, courtesey of ye olde modern techiness.


----------



## plurker (Jun 19, 2012)

1) Apart but connected.


----------



## clicker (Jun 19, 2012)

2. Different planes.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 21, 2012)

1. Keys


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 21, 2012)

2. Carousel


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 21, 2012)

2 - Spurn Head


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 25, 2012)

Hmm.  Struggling to find anything suitable this month :/


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 25, 2012)

Perspective



2006-04-14e Perspective by [Ananabanana], on Flickr

(Thanks to Fractionman for the embedding tips)


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 25, 2012)

gamma globulins said:


> How do I embed flickr images again?
> 
> Perspective
> [http://www.flickr.com/photos/ananabanana/4402402434/]


 
Click the share, then "
*Grab the HTML/BBCode"*​


----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 25, 2012)

Danke!


----------



## weltweit (Jun 26, 2012)

Together/Apart #1 Street Performers


----------



## weltweit (Jun 26, 2012)

Together/Apart #2 No's 56-57


----------



## weltweit (Jun 26, 2012)

Together/Apart #3


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 26, 2012)

My first entry:-
_Side by side by side_








Second entry:-
_The Prof and the Soldier_


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 27, 2012)

some nice shots here!

Only a few days to go and I've got nothing


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 27, 2012)

3. Wish I could do that


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 28, 2012)

1: head in the clouds


----------



## clicker (Jun 29, 2012)

1. Father and Son....Dweezil Zappa 'duetting' with his deceased father Frank at the barbican, courtesey of ye olde modern techiness.


----------



## clicker (Jun 29, 2012)

3. Chocks away.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 29, 2012)

Party naked.


----------



## what (Jun 30, 2012)

Long Time since I did this
1. I don't wanna be here


2. I don't wanna be here 2


3 Waiting at the Station


----------



## dweller (Jun 30, 2012)

really enjoyed the entries this month


----------



## what (Jul 1, 2012)

My votes
1st Plurker Apart but connected 
2nd Hocus Eye Side by side by side
3rd Weltweit Together/Apart #3


----------



## Me76 (Jul 1, 2012)

My votes

1 - welweit - no 56 -57
2 - what - I don't want to be here #1
3 - welweit - together apart #3


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 1, 2012)

1. Amanita - Bi0boy (post #13)

2. Chocks away - clicker

3. Together/apart #3 - weltweit


----------



## clicker (Jul 1, 2012)

1. what- i dont wanna be here 1.
2. weltweit- together apart 3.
3.banhof strasse- gravestone.....love the inscription...'all is well'.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 2, 2012)

1 Weltweit. Together/apart #3

2 Hocus Eye  Side by side.

3 Weltweit Together/apart #2


----------



## contadino (Jul 2, 2012)

My votes

1st neonwilderness Demolition
2nd weltweit Nos 56-57
3rd plurker Apart but connected


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 2, 2012)

1: neonwilderness - demolition
2: clicker - chocks away
3: welweit - together apart #2


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 2, 2012)

1. Fraction man head in clouds
2. Weltweit no 56 and 57
3. House eye side by side


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 2, 2012)

1. weltweit - together apart #3
2. clicker - chocks away
3. hocus eye - the prof and the soldier


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 2, 2012)

1. welweit - together apart #3
2. gamma globulins - Perspective
3. Bahnhof Strasse - Headstone


----------



## plurker (Jul 3, 2012)

1_weltweit: Together/Apart #3
2_fractionman: head in the clouds
3_hocuseye: side by side by side


----------



## dweller (Jul 4, 2012)

1. welweit - together apart #3
2. what I don't want to be here 2
3. fractionman head in the clouds


----------



## scifisam (Jul 5, 2012)

Welweit - number 2
Fraction Man - head in the clouds
C66 - Wish I could do that.

I don't have a proper internet connection at the moment, so could someone else add up the scores please?


----------



## weltweit (Jul 6, 2012)

scifisam said:


> I don't have a proper internet connection at the moment, so could someone else add up the scores please?


 
Ok, I will try to add them up..... this is how I calculate it:


> hocus eye - the prof and the soldier # 1 = 1
> C66 - Wish I could do that. # 1 = 1
> banhof strasse- gravestone..'all is well'. # 1 + 1 = 2
> gamma globulins - Perspective # 2 = 2
> ...


 
Yay for me - I never usually win anything ..
Does anyone want to check my adding?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 6, 2012)

weltweit said:


> View attachment 20522
> 
> Together/Apart #3


 
Nice one!


----------



## weltweit (Jul 6, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Nice one!


Thanks BS... You know the funny thing is I can usually remember where and about when I took all of my photos but for that one I can't visualise it, can't remember hitting the shutter, I think it must have been in a shopping arcade in Harlow but just can't remember.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 6, 2012)

Do I just post up the subject for July?


----------



## weltweit (Jul 6, 2012)

Ok, it says  "The entry with the most points wins, and chooses the next theme." so I am going to put the next theme up using the OP as a template.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 6, 2012)

Yeah, just copy the OP and change the theme/dates


----------



## weltweit (Jul 6, 2012)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah, just copy the OP and change the theme/dates


Thanks NW, just done that, hope the theme is acceptable.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 6, 2012)

Naked, big busted babes would be a good theme.

eta: I see you've gone for Blur. Better than Oasis I guess


----------



## weltweit (Jul 6, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Naked, big busted babes would be a good theme.


You can post "Naked, big busted babes" but they just have to be blurred


----------



## scifisam (Jul 6, 2012)

Well done, Weltweit! You post a lot of good pictures here and on the other picture threads, so it's nice to see you win.


----------

